# ?[Q] Does anyone have the STOCK Modem for Ntelos Showcase?



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

As the title states "I'm looking for the Ntelos Showcase Modem" or what ever gives you 3G back. I learned how to get him back to stock and if you need it follow this----------->http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1955793

BUT! after that he loses 3G... He went to a Ntelos Store and they said "You Phone is connecting to Verizon".

When I heard that i was puzzled. The files I downloaded were named "EI20 Binary ntelos and small carriers" EXACTLY from the download.

I've used 1ST SOURCE:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/ and when to the files

EH09 Gingerbread: https://www.box.com/...te6vx25ndzg9u10

EI20 Gingerbread: https://www.box.com/...9i9hmywbknwyo13

FA10 Gingerbread TEST version (no guarantees it will work): https://www.box.com/...s06kxuz18ipqk9s

FF29 Gingerbread: https://www.box.com/...3k3qx6fonvb8wty

Modem Files: (I pulled these from the .tar files so they may not work correctly - please post if they do or dont)

EH09 Modem: https://www.box.com/...inuw84pz2hz3r4x

EI20 Modem: https://www.box.com/...a1i1i7dyy1iw247

FF29 Modem: https://www.box.com/...ckuqxocl631qtj2

and when I finished I got an error where it went straight to a RECOVERY and said NOTHING could be mounted,

2ND SOURCE:

This is what I used to get stock and he lossed 3G. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19968-odingeneric-showcase-ntelosfe03-fc19fa10ei20eh09/

Apparently, There are people who love there 3G all I want to go is get him that back and if I can get assistance from anyone out there I can get my friends phone from him again and restore that Modem/Radio/(What ever it's called that get you 3G back)

I greatly appreciate anyone's help!

This may also be found on XDA @ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33769280#post33769280


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Start with the EI20 (or FF29) full stock file from the first post. Also download the .pit file from that post.

Put your phone in recovery mode (power off, take out battery, Open Odin, then hold the volume down button while plugging usb cable connected to your computer. Let go once the yellow triangle pops up).

In Odin (it should recognize your phone in the first dialogue box) then click PDA and select the full stock file you downloaded. Then click PIT and select the .pit file that you downloaded. (the re-partition box should now be checked)

Then hit start and it should flash the full stock file and say PASS when done. once it says pass unplug the phone, put the battery back in and boot it up. Should be at stock gingerbread.

If data/calls don't work on stock GB then take it into nTelos and they should be able to activate it again (play dumb).


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

You could try to flash just the modem only file in the Phone section of Odin. but I recommend the full file especially since a Verizon stock rom was placed on it.

The full generic cdma stock file should revert the phone back to stock GB as long as the Verizon file didn't mess with anything else (i.e. EFS)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply I will attempt it later but right now i'm still gathering more replies or an ABSOLUTE answer before I grab my friends phone.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Fair enough. There is the pinned thread that is an awesome guide but just we cautious because any stock file will be for the Verizon Fascinate. http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/

So if you download the nTelos stock rom and .pit from here http://rootzwiki.com...tiple-carriers/ and go to Section 5 and start on step 4 of that guide, it will get you back to stock for nTelos.

If 3G doesn't work after you use Odin to get back to stock, go back to nTelos and play dumb (the showcase should now be on stock gingerbread and they should be able to activate it).


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you use the .pit file and re-partition the first time you Odin'd his phone?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

Showcasemodr are you available on 11.19.12 around 2:00P.M - 4:00P.M.? To assist me with this because i'll be grabbing my friends phone from him on Monday and trying all you have told me and would love your support during this because I thought the phone was going to be supported BIG but its not like the G2x,Motorola Photon,Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket. I just presumed all phone are fully dev supported .


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

ill be at workbut if you follow the guide and use the generic cdma files and .pit file in odin you should be back on stock gb. then if 3g doesnt work you can get ntelos to reactivate it. obviously dont tell them you have been flashing stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> ill be at workbut if you follow the guide and use the generic cdma files and .pit file in odin you should be back on stock gb. then if 3g doesnt work you can get ntelos to reactivate it. obviously dont tell them you have been flashing stuff.


Can you explain to me where each file goes like Pit. Tar. Etc. what what to leave Checked and Unchecked Would be greatly appriciated cause im getting my friends phone from him tommrow and he's been complaining to me for the past month. I never knew the Showcase for Ntelos didn't have big dev support like the T-Mobile LG [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]G2x,Sprint Motorola Photon,AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket[/background]


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Use my steps in post #2 above with the following files. (I've always had great success with Odin3 v1.85 https://www.box.com/shared/50okn7sad0h13kf74rf2)

FF29 (full stock): https://www.box.com/shared/jegak3k3qx6fonvb8wty

.pit: https://www.box.com/shared/nmn9cckuqxocl631qtj2

Once you have shut down, pulled the battery and put the phone in download mode then Odin should recognize it (yellow highlight in the ID:COM area) See this photo https://www.box.com/shared/o2xiigypm8nn6nac7336

Then click on PDA and browse to where you have the full stock FF29 located and select Open. Now click on PIT and browse to the .pit file and click open. Repartition should now be checked along with Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time (nothing else should be checked) see this photo https://www.box.com/shared/2owr0rd2thyfkoyabx3t

Then all you have to do is hit Start and it should go through the different flashing process and say Pass with Blue highlighted I believe. When its all done you can unplug it, put the battery back in and reboot. It will take forever to boot but you should be back at stock FF29.

If FF29 gives you fits then try using the EI20 https://www.box.com/shared/ihmh19i9hmywbknwyo13 with the .pit file.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> Use my steps in post #2 above with the following files. (I've always had great success with Odin3 v1.85 https://www.box.com/...7sad0h13kf74rf2)
> 
> FF29 (full stock): https://www.box.com/...3k3qx6fonvb8wty
> 
> ...


Ok i'm currently attempting your directions now a quick question Are you a Ntelos Showcase Owner?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> Use my steps in post #2 above with the following files. (I've always had great success with Odin3 v1.85 https://www.box.com/shared/50okn7sad0h13kf74rf2)
> 
> FF29 (full stock): https://www.box.com/shared/jegak3k3qx6fonvb8wty
> 
> ...


Attempted your instructions and got this error

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Attempted your instructions and got this error
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


is this the message after you attempt to boot the phone after using odin file?

im on nextech wireless which uses the exact same files/phones. i have been using ei20 and ff29 successuly and i know that other ntelos usersvhave gotten it to work.

did odin say pass after flashing all the files or were there errors?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

This is when Odin finishes and auto Reboots the phone and no errors

Sent from my SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is when Odin finishes and auto Reboots the phone and no errors
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


Try it again with the ei20 full file.

Make sure to remove the battery and leave it out until Odin is completely done. Then unplug you phone, put the battery back and and power it on.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Try it again with the ei20 full file.
> 
> Make sure to remove the battery and leave it out until Odin is completely done. Then unplug you phone, put the battery back and and power it on.


So i've done what you've told me and 3G still won't go back on. Also I Learned not to have Modem in the Phone box while putting a recovery lol. I've tried all 3 with the boxes your listed to be checked and with the Pit and Pda checked with the right files. I've used EI20 and FF29 I got back stock. The only problem I get is 3G! Now a quick question. Is 3g supposed to take a while to turn on or wait a while after boot? My friend is disappointed and I wish I extracted his radio/modem. Oh! Also I remember his phone was a Refurbished from insurance. Does that effect the results? Thanks your for your help and continue to support me. Your reply will decide the next course of action.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So i've done what you've told me and 3G still won't go back on. Also I Learned not to have Modem in the Phone box while putting a recovery lol. I've tried all 3 with the boxes your listed to be checked and with the Pit and Pda checked with the right files. I've used EI20 and FF29 I got back stock. The only problem I get is 3G! Now a quick question. Is 3g supposed to take a while to turn on or wait a while after boot? My friend is disappointed and I wish I extracted his radio/modem. Oh! Also I remember his phone was a Refurbished from insurance. Does that effect the results? Thanks your for your help and continue to support me. Your reply will decide the next course of action.


If you have flashed back to stock and 3g doesn't work then you probably need to have it reactivated. Your best bet is to revert it to stock with the ntelos odin files and .pit (either EI20 or FF29) and go into ntelos and play dumb. You could just say you did a factory reset and tried to upgrade to the latest version and now 3g doesn't work.

Another option would be to flash EI20 stock and then use the samsung kies mini to upgrade to FF29 and see if that restores your 3g/data. I think ntelos uses the Kies Mini to push their updates. You can find the instructions here www.ntelos.com/Documents/samsung-showcase-android-update.pdf
or on ntelos' website.


----------

